# Claire Conlon, Haighton Stud Farm, Preston  Tracing BRUNO



## Tennyson (17 August 2011)

Does anyone know Bruno (Tennyson/Big Shot)? Passport no. BHD77310. Very recognisable 17hh gelding, dark bay gelding with blaze and four white legs. Would be approx. 14 years old now. Sold to a Claire Conlon (Lancashire area) in July 2007. No contact since. Very much missed homebred horse  any news wanted, good or bad. Thank you.


----------



## Cuffey (17 August 2011)

TENNYSON 11 Has been registered with BS-- number 343806 was at Grade C level
Not currently registered

Date of Birth  01-Jan-1997
Gender Male
Colour Bay
Height
Breed
Horse
Submitted by British Horse Database
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)

BHD passports now run by Weatherbys
You could ask for your details to be passed to current registered owner

Tel: 01933-440077 ext 2260 passports@weatherbys.co.uk


----------



## quirky (17 August 2011)

Have you spoken to Claire?

I know somebody on Conlon's yard, I can ask her if she still has him if you haven't already ascertained that.


----------



## Tennyson (17 August 2011)

Cuffey - Thank you so much for your reply. I have been in contact with the passport agency every few months since he was sold 4 years ago but there has been no change of ownership registered - without wishing to open a whole other can of worms re. passports! 

Quirky - I know you have been in contact before, thank you! I have no idea whether she still has him or not. Any lines of enquiry would be really really appreciated


----------

